#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Earthing Transformer or Grounding Transformer power system analysis free pdf download

## vikash090

If the earthing transformer on the Delta Side is outsides the Zone of  protection the Earth Fault(E/F)in the delta system outside Current  Transformer(CT) locations would produce current distributions as shown  which circulate within the differential CT secondary and is kept out of  operating coils.


 		Zig-Zag or inter connected star grounding transformer has normal  magnetizing impedance of high value but for E/F, currents flow in  windings of the same - core in such a manner that the ampere turn cancel  and hence offer lower impedance.





  Similar Threads: Voltage Transformer or Potential Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Three Phase Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Resistance and Leakage Reactance of Transformer or Impedance of Transformer power system analysis free lecture notes download Theory of transformer on load, with resistance and leakage reactance in transformer power system analysis free pdf download Introduction of transformer  power system analysis free pdf download

----------

